# Does the AMP replace the Lyft sticker?



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

I mean, if I use the AMP (found a way to avoid sticking glue on my dash) do I still have to have the Lyft square sticker on the windshield as well?


----------



## iLyft (Aug 3, 2016)

Have you received your AMP already? Don't they provide any kind of brochure explaining how to use the AMP? Still waiting for mine.


----------



## mjyousse (Dec 7, 2016)

It does replace the front one but not the back.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

cenTiPede said:


> I mean, if I use the AMP (found a way to avoid sticking glue on my dash) do I still have to have the Lyft square sticker on the windshield as well?


Just the front one


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

It won't, however, change your "less than minimum wage earnings."


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

Well here's the thing about this... In California, including San Francisco, trade dress for TNCs has to appear in front and rear windshields of a vehicle while being operated for rideshare. See page 8 of:

http://d1qjti0g4mwkm0.cloudfront.net/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Final4-21Decision.pdf

Interestingly, Lyft and Ubers' own online documentation for California specify that trade must appear in the bottom right hand corner of each respective windshield (something we drivers screwing up all of the time):

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/213706398-California-Driver-Requirements
https://www.uber.com/drive/san-francisco/resources/cpuc-information/

It's not clear whether the above directions are clarifications of the CPUC rules or if they are a preference that both Lyft and Uber mirror.

So it's weird/concerning that Lyft directs you to place the AMP in the center of your windshield. Even the documentation with the new trade dress stickers that they're sending out (now with the same shape as the AMP) specify bottom right hand corner location.

BTW: Another point of interest is that both LAX and SAN airports forbid the display of trade dress for than one TNC at a time. Other airports may or may not enforce similar rules. So if you're headed to the airport (especially LAX and SAN) keep this in mind to avoid citations.

Finally, you have to place the AMP as close to the windshield as possible to avoid it reflecting back at you while driving at night. The downside to this is that it prevents the front window defroster from working properly at the center of your windshield. Sigh.

For the time being, I use both the AMP and the sticker up front.

PS: I wrote that long response because I'm programmed to expect that Lyft would leave it up to the drivers to handle any legal issues arising from their instructions.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

The Lyft stickers aren't pink squares anymore, they're sending out new oblong ones, reflective at night like Uber's new ones.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Ill just put my Amp on the front dash and then put a Uber sticker on the back window of my SUV.... my windows in the back are sooo tinted that you really can't see the sticker anyways... and I don't stick it on the window i just put in the cracks, if the wind blows it down and a cop asks, Ill just say hey it flew off while driving and nothing I could do. The cops out really aren't really out to get any drivers, As long as they see safe driving and at least one logo then they are ok. Its the airports Im sure that are checking this crap out. Has anyone heard of someone getting a ticket from this yet anyways?


----------

